

FreeBSD Foundation raises $43,200 in three days - cperciva
http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.ca/2012/12/stunning-news-website-fundraising.html

======
cperciva
I think the most impressive thing here is the number of individual donations,
really -- 650 of them. Well done Hacker News!

